# Bubble Gum Pink lipstick?



## Hippobon (Dec 19, 2009)

any suggestion for a bubblegum pink shade lipstick?
Thanks


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 19, 2009)

MAC Pink Nouveau


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 19, 2009)

NYX Strawberry Milk 

I <3 it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 21, 2009)

since this is in the drugstore foroum, i would second NYX strawberry milk or for something less milky i would go for revlon pink pout, which is  a great dupe for MAC snob but it is matte so you might want to put a layer of gloss over it (i perfer it on its own though).


----------



## Caderas (Jan 4, 2010)

for drugstore.. Rimmel Pink Champagne (it's a lighter bubble gum pink!)


----------



## co_quette (Jan 4, 2010)

rimmel pink blush is perfect


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *co_quette* 

 
_rimmel pink blush is perfect_

 
I 2nd this. Rimmel also has another pink lippy on clearance (75% off) at CVS right now. Celeb, I think.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not a lipstick, but nyx l/g in "Doll Pink".


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

From Wet 'n Wild's new line - Mega Last lipstick in Think Pink. I love it so much! I rarely wear anything but balm because my lips are pigmented and I think l/s often looks...wrong...on me but this has been my go-to since I've gotten it. And it's $3 to boot!


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, not Drugstore but for an opaque bubblegum pink, you can't go past Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte in #8 Fetish Pink


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_NYX Strawberry Milk 

I <3 it._

 
Second that. Or try NYX Round Lipstick in Harmonica for a pink with some shimmer in it.


----------



## cappuccino (Feb 27, 2011)

Bump! I have been looking at Illamasqua swatches - which would be the best bubblegum pink from their range?


----------

